# 3 Friday Fatties



## jaxgatorz (Feb 22, 2019)

I had a couple of friends request a fattie and I hadn't fired up the smoker in a few months.. So with another 80° plus day here in Florida, I decided to fire it up..


Regular sausage with some spicy sausage mixed in. ( store bought). Found some smoked Gouda cheese and put that on first.







Added the Jambalaya that i put Andouille sausage into and then added shrimp with old bay sprinkled on top..





Some Gouda cheese on the top of it all.





After some time in the fridge to chill and shape, it's time to smoke..






Beautiful day ..






Getting there..






And the sliced shot.. Thanks for looking.. Have a great weekend everyone !!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 22, 2019)

Yuuuuummy!
*Like!*


----------



## weev (Feb 22, 2019)

Looks like a winner to me!


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 22, 2019)

I’m hungry!!!


----------



## weedeater (Feb 22, 2019)

Looks great!  That smoker looks new or better taken care of than most. Like!

Weedeater


----------



## motolife313 (Feb 22, 2019)

Nice! Looks like a machine rolled those out


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 22, 2019)

Yep, wonderful job on the fatties.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 2, 2019)

Just found this & it looks Mighty Tasty from The Den!!
Nice Job, Mike!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## disco (Mar 2, 2019)

Fantastic fatties, friend! Big like!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 2, 2019)

Nice fatties.  They look not only great, but delicious.
POINT
Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 2, 2019)

Awesome job there. Keep the temps up be rolling through you area next Friday on my way to Sarasota.

Warren


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 4, 2019)

JG, Excellent looking fatties !


----------

